

Why we kiss: To spread germs - cwan
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1224249/The-unromantic-truth-kiss--spread-germs.html?ITO=1490

======
gnubardt
Reminds me of the computation via intercourse part in The Diamond Age.

